# Missouri Valley Hunt Club Fall Field Trial



## joel druley (Sep 6, 2010)

Any updates on the Open and the Qualifying? Thank you!


----------



## fetchbrowndog (Aug 6, 2011)

the Qual.....first went to Beck...dog #12-Clinton owned by Dr. David Aul......2-dog #11-Blythe, 3- 'the Chessie'...(YES!) Eckett owned by Ritch 4-another Aul dog-Noah-handled by Beck......thats all I know...lots of Jams given out....


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

I hear 27 back to Water Blind in Open. Do not know numbers.


----------



## T.Lanczak (Sep 21, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS!!! To O/Dr.David Aul,H/Jim Beck, & Magic's "Clinton" for WINNING the Qualifying stake at the Missouri Valley HC 2012 Fall FT.

Also Congrats!!! To O/Dr.David Aul,H/Jim Beck, & Magic Trick's "Noah" for placing 4th in the Qualifying as well. Great Job Beck Retrievers

Congrats to all that placed.


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

Congrads to Little Clinton and Baby Noah.
Nana Sue


----------



## joel druley (Sep 6, 2010)

Any updates on today's series setups and challenges? Thank you.


----------



## menmon (Feb 10, 2008)

The water blind is very long down channel hitting point on left and a point further down on right. There is a poison bird on the right. Double dry shot on front and you lose sight of dog on entry for a while. Very hard the whole way. This blind has very thing but the kitchen sink, but I've ask someone to look for it too.


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

menmon said:


> The water blind is very long down channel hitting point on left and a point further down on right. There is a poison bird on the right. Double dry shot on front and you lose sight of dog on entry for a while. Very hard the whole way. This blind has very thing but the kitchen sink, but I've ask someone to look for it too.



The judges only dropped one dog on land blind (pickup). Good for them. But, when your judging the Open, have 27 dogs back to the water blind, with Eckett and Farmer having a chunk of the dogs, it is time for desperate measures.


----------



## lucky louie (Jun 27, 2012)

Someone reported that the kitchen sink was indeed found in the water blind! Three dogs refused to enter the sink and were picked up by their handlers.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

8 back for a water quad, they ran seven, 5 pickups and 2 handles, they scrapped the test and will start again tomorrow, everyone thought it was a great test except the dogs, crazy judges?


----------



## Jerry S. (May 18, 2009)

Ed, do you have numbers still running?
Must have been a doozy for you to scrap it.
I bet you have a good test for tomorrow.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

3,6,14,17,27,28,31,50 - from memory, if numbers aren't right 3 Farmer, 1 Beck, 1 Eckett, 1 Blythe, 1 Pugh, 1 Roberts, big hard marks anyone would like to have tried, good luck to all tomorrow!


----------



## Jerry S. (May 18, 2009)

Thank you Sir.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Open results
1st FC Trumarc's Dot Come, Thompson/Farmer qualifies for Natl
2nd FC-AFC Premier's Riptide, Busler/Beck
3rd Rare Heir O/H Pugh
4th FC Vinwood's Merle Haggard, Thompson/Farmer
RJ Rock River Benjamin, Aul/Eckett
JAM Max Your Power Time O/H Blythe

Excellent help and nice people!


----------



## joel druley (Sep 6, 2010)

Can someone post the results on yesterday's derby? Thank you.


----------



## fetchbrowndog (Aug 6, 2011)

they are on EE....its all posted except for Am....which is coming soon.


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Congrats to James Roberts, Joe Obrien and Dance Hall Gal AM 2nd!


----------



## joel druley (Sep 6, 2010)

Congratulations to Jim Beck & Rip on 2nd, Dennis Pugh & Air on 3rd and Steve Blythe and Nicki on a JAM in the Open.
Congratulations to Chuck Mize and Dakotah on 1st, Dennis Pugh and Air on 4th, and Ken Schaaf and Babe on an RJ in the Amateur.
Congratulations to Jim Beck & Clinton on lst,Steve Blythe and Ruby on on 2nd, Jim Beck and Noah on 4th and Steve Blythe on a Jam with Abe and Shasta in the Qualifying.
Congratulations to Dennis Pugh and Indy on a RJ in the Derby.
Looks like the Sioux Valley dogs and handlers brought their A Game!


----------



## jollydog (Jul 10, 2006)

Congratulations to Team Farmer with Open win and placement. 11 wins with 9 different dogs!

A big Congrats to Chuck with the 1st place Am win- you have had a great summer!
Congratulations also to James and Joe with Kate's 2nd, Jim and Zoom with the 3rd place finish, and 
to all the rest who placed.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Bird Boy #1 finished the derby with a 4th place running his dog Tango.

*Good going Dave!!*


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Congrats to Joe, James and Kate! Woo Woo


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Howard N said:


> Bird Boy #1 finished the derby with a 4th place running his dog Tango.
> 
> *Good going Dave!!*


Whooooo Hoooooo! Congrats david and tango!!!!


----------



## Old School Labs (May 17, 2006)

Another good job this weekend David and Tango. Lainee is going to start getting pissed.........you getting a ribbon and all, JUST SAYING.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Old School Labs said:


> Another good job this weekend David and Tango. Lainee is going to start getting pissed.........you getting a ribbon and all, JUST SAYING.


Now, now it's all good - Tango is in the Derby and BUTTlet is in AA....so we are good! ;-)

And if I'm gonna go home empty handed it is nice that the Tango-Mango dog is doing good for David! It's still a ribbon for "my team"


----------



## Liberty Dealer (Sep 6, 2008)

Congratulations to Chuck and Marjorie Mize with Dakotah on their 1st place in the Amateur (qualifies Dakotah for the National Amateur). Steve Blythe with Bob Swenson's dog Ruby (now qualified all-age) for 2nd in the Qualifying and Jams in the Qualifying with Abe and Shasta, also a Jam with Nickie in the Open. Jim Beck and Rip for 2nd in Open, Clinton with 1st in Qualifying and 4th with Noah in Qualifying. Dennis Pugh and Air with 3rd in Open, 4th in Amateur and Reserve Jam with Indy in Derby. Ken Schaaf and Babe with a Reserve Jam in the Amateur. Congratulations to all others who placed.


Vern and Kathy Hasenbank


----------



## BBnumber1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Old School Labs said:


> Another good job this weekend David and Tango. Lainee is going to start getting pissed.........you getting a ribbon and all, JUST SAYING.


Since we're friends, I can tell you that if you keep talking [email protected] about Lainee, she might just slap it outta you. Just Sayin'


----------



## Old School Labs (May 17, 2006)

BBnumber1 said:


> Since we're friends, I can tell you that if you keep talking [email protected] about Lainee, she might just slap it outta you. Just Sayin'


I would expect nothing less out of her, no really great job guys. Lainee your's is coming, you have been very close to a win all year. I just wish I could get there..... JUST SATIN'.


----------



## John Montenieri (Jul 6, 2009)

congrats David. Don't worry, Mark and I have thick heads, slap away. Just Saying


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Big congrats David!!!

You da man!!


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

joel druley said:


> Congratulations to Jim Beck & Rip on 2nd, Dennis Pugh & Air on 3rd and Steve Blythe and Nicki on a JAM in the Open.
> Congratulations to Chuck Mize and Dakotah on 1st, Dennis Pugh and Air on 4th, and Ken Schaaf and Babe on an RJ in the Amateur.
> Congratulations to Jim Beck & Clinton on lst,Steve Blythe and Ruby on on 2nd, Jim Beck and Noah on 4th and Steve Blythe on a Jam with Abe and Shasta in the Qualifying.
> Congratulations to Dennis Pugh and Indy on a RJ in the Derby.
> Looks like the Sioux Valley dogs and handlers brought their A Game!


Joel its looks like you didn't miss a thing. SVRC had a fun weekend it looks like.

Team Mize and Dakota headed to Nat also. Fantastic job. Congrats!

Congrats to all the finishers.


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

Liberty Dealer said:


> Congratulations to Chuck and Marjorie Mize with Dakotah on their 1st place in the Amateur (qualifies Dakotah for the National Amateur). Steve Blythe with Bob Swenson's dog Ruby (now qualified all-age) for 2nd in the Qualifying and Jams in the Qualifying with Abe and Shasta, also a Jam with Nickie in the Open. Jim Beck and Rip for 2nd in Open, Clinton with 1st in Qualifying and 4th with Noah in Qualifying. Dennis Pugh and Air with 3rd in Open, 4th in Amateur and Reserve Jam with Indy in Derby. Ken Schaaf and Babe with a Reserve Jam in the Amateur. Congratulations to all others who placed.
> 
> 
> Vern and Kathy Hasenbank



Just to save the effort of tying all that again, I'll just say DITTO!

Dave


----------

